# Co2



## bry1105 (Sep 24, 2009)

Im thinking of making my own co2 system. For a 46 gal tank, how big of a bottle should I use, and what mixture is good? Also, is it a good idea to run the tube from the bottle to right next to or in the intake of my Emperor 280, or some other method of diffusion? Last, is it ok to put the bottle below the aquarium in the stand? Ive heard from somewhere that something bad can happen if the bottle is below the aquarium.
Note: I would like to stay a little conservative with the co2. Id rather have not enough by a little than too much. Too much co2 can be bad.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

seems from what i read on the internerd, a plastic sodapop bottle is what you're looking for. As for where to stick it, you'll want the bottle above the aquarium if you do not have a check valve, if you have check valve, it don't matter. And where to stick the diffuser would be at the bottom of your tank. If you stick it in the emperor the co2 will most likely dissapate.


----------

